# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood work came back I think I am scrwed.

## AliYousaf

My blood work came just now and I think I am ****ed according to this thread which has really helped me learning a lot about blood work.. 
http://forums.steroid.com/educationa...bloodwork.html

And this one about Estrogen & Testosterone http://forums.steroid.com/before-you...ood-tests.html 

History: I am Male 34. Current weight 75Kg, height 5.7. 
First cycle four months back. 
Test-E only. For 12 weeks. 
Hcg for 14.5 Weeks. 
A-dex .25 to .5 EOD depending on effects like bloating etc. 
PCT: two weeks after. 
Clomid 75/50/50/50 ED
Nolva 40/20/20/20 ED. 

Sides: None. Blood work came fine. ( I'll mentions previous and current readings of the blood work below) 

About 3 months after cycle I developed a rotator cuff injury or may be (I had developed it earlier and noticed later) Which lead to ( as I thought ) mild joint pain specially in wrists and elbows. 
This was a major motivation killer as I wasn't able to lift as heavy as I would. I thought these were only symptoms of coming off of Tes-e cycle. I don't say I lost my gains because the wait is pretty much the same but by this time I noticed fat on belly & waist area. I tried to control that through diet.. Added a little bit of cardio three four times a week. But as I said the shoulder pain had killed motivation.. I was doing everything half heartedly with low energy and stamina therefore I didnt see any progress in fat loss area. Still thought Test- e was wearing off and everything was going to get better. 

About a month back I noticed the color of Urine.. It was dark like anything.. Ok no problemo I thought I must increase the intake of water.. So did.. By this time I had started B12 intramuscular injections to promote muscle recovery and aid in fatigue. I also kept on taking pretty much the same diet along with protein shakes, amino, Omega 3, Potassium, Taurine and VitD. Etc. 

I didn't worry much since my labs had come fine after about six weeks of PCT.. 

Now few days back few threads got my attention specially the above ones and I thought of getting lab checked my Testoseron levels. 
My blood reports just came.. 
Here is it. 
I am only stating the ones which have taken a serious hike or dip. 
BW CURRENT PREVIOUS. Normal range
Plate. 167. 257. 150-400
Count

WBC 7.2. 4.3. 4-11
Count. 

Neutrophils. 41. 55. 40-75
Lymphocytes. 51. 36. 20-50 

Cholesterol. 206. 215. 
Triglyceride. 152. 74 
HDL. 44. 55
LDL. 124. 137
VLDL. 30. 15 
LDL/HDL. 4.7. 3.9 
Ratio 

Testosterone 364. 529.3
Free Test. This is however same17.9 
Estradiol. 54.2. 18. 

TSH. 3.28. 1.734
FREE T3 1.94. 4.17 
FREE T4. 0.95. 1.21 

I think I may have some kinda infection that needs to be properly checked by a physician. Damn!! But I never expected my Estradiol to hike up like this. 
I'll run another Harmone panel in two days.. I am seriously thinking getting 150-250 mg of Test-e as an emergency HRT PROTOCOL For at least 8 weeks and then get on a proper cycle that I am preparing for.. Which will be Test-E 500 mg a week, Deca 200 Mg a week with HCG then getting on Test Prop 300 mg in the last 2 weeks so the PCT could be started with in 5 days.. 
What do you guys suggest.. Should HRT or not. ?

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## austinite

I cant read these numbers. Can you post the ranges please next to the results?

----------


## AliYousaf

Hi Austi... just the current readings. If you want I'll post the other one that I did after PCT. 
Platelet Count 167 ======= 150-400WBC Count 7.2 ======== 4-11Neutrophils. 41 ========= 40-75Lymphocytes. 51 =========20-50Cholesterol 206 ====== 200-239 Borderline High. 240 or above High.Triglyceride. 152 ======= 150-199 Border line High,HDL 44 ======== Less than 40, Low. 60 or above, High.LDL 124 ======== Below 100, Optimal.100-129 above optimalVLDL 30 ========Less than 30,Normal. 30-40 Borderline high.LDL/HDL Ratio 4.7 ======= 3.5-5.0, Desirable. 

Testosterone : 

Testosterone 364 = For Male 20- 49 Years Old, Normal Values are 246-1607.Free Test. 17.9 ===== For Male 20- 50 Years Old, Normal Values are 8.0-22.Estradiol. 54.2 ========= 5.4-56 TSH. 3.28 ===== Adult males over 18, 0.35-4.95FREE T3 1.94. ======= 1.71-3.71FREE T4. 0.95. ======= 0.7-1.48

----------


## austinite

As mentioned earlier, Ali. We need the ranges.

----------


## AliYousaf

I just edited the last post Austi.. Please check..

----------


## austinite

Triglyceride range seems wrong. You want to be under 150.

Anyway, did you get blood work prior to your cycle? What are we comparing to? Your testosterone is certainly on the lower end for your age.

----------


## AliYousaf

> Triglyceride range seems wrong. You want to be under 150.
> 
> Anyway, did you get blood work prior to your cycle? What are we comparing to? Your testosterone is certainly on the lower end for your age.


Yup, that's what I say too.. I'll post the readings from the labs I did before cycle. Just for your kind info the Test related reading were
Estradiol 18. 
Testosterone 529.3
Free Test 17.9

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## austinite

Ok. 539 seems normal for your age. So there you have it. You did not recover properly. 

You really need to have your LH and FSH tested...

I'd suggest seeking professional help with a second restart. However, if you chose to do this on your own, this is what I would recommend...

Clomiphene. Dose at 50mg every Monday, Wednesday and Friday for 3 months. Then wait 4 to 6 weeks and run your blood work again.

----------


## AliYousaf

> Ok. 539 seems normal for your age. So there you have it. You did not recover properly.
> 
> You really need to have your LH and FSH tested...
> 
> I'd suggest seeking professional help with a second restart. However, if you chose to do this on your own, this is what I would recommend...
> 
> Clomiphene. Dose at 50mg every Monday, Wednesday and Friday for 3 months. Then wait 4 to 6 weeks and run your blood work again.


Thanks a lot Austinite! I am on it. I'll get LH, FSH done first thing tomorrow. 
50 mg Clomid is it then... Done. 
So no HRT required ?? I was thinking of like having 200-250 mg a week.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## austinite

^ Not yet. Let's see if you can get restarted first.

----------


## AliYousaf

> ^ Not yet. Let's see if you can get restarted first.


Ahhh shit. I was looking forward to my second cycle in October.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## austinite

Not smart. Try to recover. You don't want to be married to a needle this soon in your life. You're still young and you could go 10 to 15 years without TRT.

----------


## AliYousaf

Right... Got it Sire. :-)

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## AliYousaf

Saw a consultant physician today. He says I am fine. I don't know what the problem with these people, man. He went through all the labs of mine and said I am all within the range. I didn't want to tell him I had done Test-E couple of months back so I made him look my 'before' reports. Even then he said there's nothing to worry about since I am in range. Then I had no choice telling him that I had done a cycle and came off pretty well. Now, he gave me a lecture on how bad steroids are to the ****ing bod but never said there's something wrong with me since I still am in the range. I mean what the ****s wrong with these guys. This guys is one expensive private mofo. A senior one, a member of Royal college of physicians UK. All he suggested is Ultrasound of my upper pelvic to make sure I have no infections. I am now at this lab getting my LH& FSH tested and will have the ultrasound afterwards. 

I think I should start taking and did this morning 50 mg Clomid. Since this mofo won't suggest any thing to me.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Java Man

Shouldn't have told the dr you did aas. Unless he saw you personally inject yourself you always have a choice. Even then, you could say it was water. Never admit it unless youre dying and it will save you to admit it. Hopefully it won't make it into your file.

----------


## Back In Black

NHS only treat within range. Even if you were 1 point in range you'd have a job convincing them to do anything. You will likely have to self medicate and yes, this will now be on your permanent record.

----------


## AliYousaf

Thanks for your concern bros.. But it's alright there's no such routine that I am aware of. They don't keep records here.. I mean, one can get all roids here OTC. Good thing is not much people know how to do it. 
So I am kinda safe here. But hey thanks anyways.. I'll keep that I mind when I am traveling.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## boxer08

NHS suck, their useless. They even say you're fine when you ain't.

----------


## AliYousaf

Hi Austi.. I am back.. A little late but I am.. 

I got my testosterone & Estradiol checked again and guess what.. It came down even further. 

Testosterone== 285.. And I believe that doc of mine would sayi I am still in range since its not below 246 yet. What a mofo. 
Estradiol 19.1 .. 

I got my LH & FSH tested as you suggested. 
LH == 4.66. Normal Range == 0.6 - 12.1 

FSH == 2.56 Normal Range == 0.95 - 11.95. 

I am taking 50 Mg clomid. SUNDAY TUESDAY THURSDAY. 
Is their any diet plan that I should follow or that might help to up my test levels...

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## C3RB3RUS

wow, how horrible and disappointing it is to know that doctors are obligated by law to let people suffer this way. it just pisses me right off. 

Austinite, what if i were to go to a free clinic and hook my self up with a doc for blood tests... [i plan to try it this weekend. I want to see if i'm recovered from my last cycle] could i tell that doc i do over the counter AAS regularly? Could i be so bold as to tell that doc in more tactful language than this, "i don't care what you say, i'm going to keep doing this shit. you can either help me or **** off"

not entirely stupid idea, misguided idea, or bad idea?

----------


## austinite

> wow, how horrible and disappointing it is to know that doctors are obligated by law to let people suffer this way. it just pisses me right off. 
> 
> Austinite, what if i were to go to a free clinic and hook my self up with a doc for blood tests... [i plan to try it this weekend. I want to see if i'm recovered from my last cycle] could i tell that doc i do over the counter AAS regularly? Could i be so bold as to tell that doc in more tactful language than this, "i don't care what you say, i'm going to keep doing this shit. you can either help me or **** off"
> 
> not entirely stupid idea, misguided idea, or bad idea?
> 
> i'm not impressed by a lot of doctors. most are just regular men and women who've had the privilege of getting a good education.


No such thing as over the counter AAS. Never discuss AAS use with doctors, ever. 

If you had any idea how difficult med school is, you'd be impressed with doctors. Anyway..

Why Not just use private MD labs?

----------


## C3RB3RUS

> No such thing as over the counter AAS. Never discuss AAS use with doctors, ever. 
> 
> If you had any idea how difficult med school is, you'd be impressed with doctors. Anyway..
> 
> Why Not just use private MD labs?


because there aren't any on Oahu, :' ( i dont know what to doo. i totally checked

I'm just glad my stupid questions aren't stupid mistakes. so assuming i have to go to this clinic, do i just tell the doc that i haven't been feeling myself lately and then ask to see the results in case i want a second opinion?

do i tell'em I've been depressed; i stopped going out with my friends; my erections aren't hard anymore; and that my semen volume is close to zilch

that's all for the most part BS, by the way. i just want the correct tests ran. 

can i request specific tests? i'd rather do that

----------


## austinite

^ You might want to start a thread so we can keep this tailored to Ali, it's his thread.

----------


## AliYousaf

> ^ You might want to start a thread so we can keep this tailored to Ali, it's his thread.


Austinite, could you please look at my latest labs I posted above. I did LH, FSH, Testosterone and Estradiol. My Test levels have decreased even further since the last labs.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## austinite

> Hi Austi.. I am back.. A little late but I am.. 
> 
> I got my testosterone & Estradiol checked again and guess what.. It came down even further. 
> 
> Testosterone== 285.. And I believe that doc of mine would sayi I am still in range since its not below 246 yet. What a mofo. 
> Estradiol 19.1 .. 
> 
> I got my LH & FSH tested as you suggested. 
> LH == 4.66. Normal Range == 0.6 - 12.1 
> ...


Not nice to call doctors names  :Wink: 

Ok. LH is not disastrous but certainly a lot of room for improvement. FSH is in the gutter really. But if we can get LH stronger, it will help spermatogenesis because testosterone and FSH are both required to stimulate sertoli cells into production.

Don't see a range for estradiol so I can't comment on that.

Clomid therapy should help you. Keep that schedule steady and if the studies prove anything, you should be in much better shape. 

Good luck.

----------


## AliYousaf

> Not nice to call doctors names 
> 
> Ok. LH is not disastrous but certainly a lot of room for improvement. FSH is in the gutter really. But if we can get LH stronger, it will help spermatogenesis because testosterone and FSH are both required to stimulate sertoli cells into production.
> 
> Don't see a range for estradiol so I can't comment on that.
> 
> Clomid therapy should help you. Keep that schedule steady and if the studies prove anything, you should be in much better shape.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Austinite.. my bad. I missed Estradiol ranges and called names :-) 
Estradiol== 19== Normal Range== 5.4 - 56. 
Testosterone == 285== Normal Range==246 - 800 For adult 29-39 Years.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## austinite

Alright. Estradiol is not bad. Somewhere between 25 and 35 would probably have you feeling better. Which should go up a bit when your testosterone goes up. 

Keep a log of any blood work you get, and send me a private message to check this thread (only when new blood work). I want to see you succeed.

----------


## AliYousaf

Alright got it Austi!! Thanks a lot. Meanwhile I am going through all your threads and learning a great deal.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## AliYousaf

OMFG!! 
I just saw a video on FB Austi and guess who was in it posing and benching  :Smilie:  
It was this super woman in your avatar. Is it you, Austi in the avatar or someone you happen to know ?? Just curious.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## austinite

That's my mom.

----------


## AliYousaf

Cool!!!  :Smilie:  So it runs in the family, being fit and all. I am impressed.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## AliYousaf

> Alright. Estradiol is not bad. Somewhere between 25 and 35 would probably have you feeling better. Which should go up a bit when your testosterone goes up. 
> 
> Keep a log of any blood work you get, and send me a private message to check this thread (only when new blood work). I want to see you succeed.


Hey Austi I am back  :Smilie: 
A quick recap of the situation to save you time; First ever 12 weekTest-E only cycle,few months back.Hcg for 14.5 Weeks.A-dex .25 to .5 EOD depending on effects like bloating etc and PCT: two weeks after. Clomid 75/50/50/50 ED Nolva 40/20/20/20 ED. No sides effects and blood work came fine after words.
A couple weeks after the successful PCT another Lab was run and it was terrible.

OK, here I am with latest labs. My Testosterone level has improved a little but I am not still not close to where I was before the cycle. But the thing that worries me much is my LH and FSH. Its has gotten even worse according to the labs.

*Readings from three months back*: 
LH == 4.66. Normal Range == 0.6 - 12.1
FSH == 2.56 Normal Range == 0.95 - 11.95.

Latest reading:
LH == 2.22. Normal Range == 0.6 - 12.1
FSH == 1.86 Normal Range == 0.95 - 11.95. 

Thanks.

----------


## jr292

> Hey Austi I am back 
> A quick recap of the situation to save you time; First ever 12 weekTest-E only cycle,few months back.Hcg for 14.5 Weeks.A-dex .25 to .5 EOD depending on effects like bloating etc and PCT: two weeks after. Clomid 75/50/50/50 ED Nolva 40/20/20/20 ED. No sides effects and blood work came fine after words.
> A couple weeks after the successful PCT another Lab was run and it was terrible.
> 
> OK, here I am with latest labs. My Testosterone level has improved a little but I am not still not close to where I was before the cycle. But the thing that worries me much is my LH and FSH. Its has gotten even worse according to the labs.
> 
> *Readings from three months back*: 
> LH == 4.66. Normal Range == 0.6 - 12.1
> FSH == 2.56 Normal Range == 0.95 - 11.95.
> ...



Just want to say good luck man...I am planning on running a cycle in about a years time and this is my biggest fear.

----------


## AliYousaf

Whenever you feel like Austi.. Hope you are well. 
I am by the way back on Clomiphine therapy now 50 mg. I am hoping it will help me with my low LH, FSH.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Cool!!!  So it runs in the family, being fit and all. I am impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


Dana Linn Bailey is 30 years old. I'll let you do the math on that one...

----------


## AliYousaf

> Dana Linn Bailey is 30 years old. I'll let you do the math on that one...


Dayaam!! So Austi, is Dana herself ??? Cool man. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## AliYousaf

My latest labs says my Estradiol is 25.8, Total Test 432 and Free Test 16.9. Have low LH & FSH as you can see in the above thread. 
I am currently on Clomid 50 mg. thrice a week ( Friday, Sunday, Tuesday). 
I am working on my second cycle. This time I am thinking of low Test-E, dosage with HCG 250 iu and adex. 
I admit this cycle is only happening out of desperation. I have gained a few pounds of belly fat and have been loosing muscle too and it only happened after a successful cycle but an unsuccessful PCT and I am not even sure how? I did everything by the book. 
Anyways. I am back on the jogging track for an hour cardio daily before hitting the gym. In a month or two,I am hoping, will be the right time to get started with something like 
250 mg of Test-E a week for 10 weeks. 
250 iu HCG every third day
And adex .25 to .5 depending on the need. 
T3 Cytomel daily from the week 6th till the end of the cycle. 
I am only looking to loose fat and retain the muscle with this cycle. Off course my diet and cardio will be in check. 
I am open to any suggestions.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Dayaam!! So Austi, is Dana herself ??? Cool man. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


...no.

----------


## jr292

AliYousaf...any updates on the clomid therapy?

----------


## AliYousaf

> AliYousaf...any updates on the clomid therapy?


I am still on it. I am taking 50 mg ED now and will switch back to EOD in a week. I have also increased cardio and doing it every day. Cardio is for the fat I gained since my last cycle around the waiste. I 'll get my new labs by the end of this month and update further. But with this Clomid ED 50 mg a day is good I can feel it. I am feeling much better now. But let's wait for the blood work and I'll be able to tell something solid. 

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## sebaco2011

bro start eating healthy and doing more cardio for your heart

----------


## anon99

> My blood work came just now and I think I am ****ed


Any updates? 

BTW, Im confused as to if you were actually symptomatic or just chasing lab values?

----------


## AliYousaf

> Any updates?
> 
> BTW, Im confused as to if you were actually symptomatic or just chasing lab values?


My Test levels and estradiol levels were good when I last ran a lab three months back. But Never recovered my previous LH FSH. The semen volume I could produce previously is still no way near to that. If i hadn't been traveling a lot lately I would have seen an Endo for professional help which i am hoping to do soon now. The sex drive is low and the only time I get a super had erection is when I've had weed. Which I don't do regularly off course. I am back at gym now and working that gut fat i gained during a downer phase.

----------


## AliYousaf

> Any updates?
> 
> BTW, Im confused as to if you were actually symptomatic or just chasing lab values?


My Test levels and estradiol levels were good when I last ran a lab three months back. But Never recovered the LH FSH. The semen volume I could produce previously still no way near to that. If i hadn't been traveling a lot lately I would have seen an Endo for professionals help which i am hoping to do soon now. The sex drive is low and the only time I get a super had erection is when I've had weed. Which I don't do regularly off course. I am back at gym now and working that gut fat i gained during a downer phase

----------

